# Best Cannabis cake for a Beginner



## BassistStoner (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey guys, it's my friends birthday in a few days and i was asked to bake a "Special" cake, Im pretty confused on the subject...

I need a kind of recipie which will be enough for about 13 peope, it even needs to be something strong... im guessing that thats not only infuenced by the amount of weed but even by the fatty ingredients??

The other thing is, i haven't yet understood if im supposed to make cannabutter and then cook a normal cake with the cannabutter or while im making the cake, just heat up the butter and mix it with the greens?
Thanks for your help


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 8, 2011)

you need to make cannabutter then use the cannabutter to make the cake.

make sure you let everyone know whats in the cake before they eat it.


----------



## BassistStoner (Oct 8, 2011)

smoke and coke said:


> you need to make cannabutter then use the cannabutter to make the cake.
> 
> make sure you let everyone know whats in the cake before they eat it.


Dont worry about that, i wont forget.
Thanks for the answer


----------



## gioua (Oct 9, 2011)

you can also decarb the weed... then once it's decarbed add the pot to your cake... no need for butter.... make sure you powedered the pot once decarbed thendry sift to your recipe..


----------



## BassistStoner (Oct 10, 2011)

gioua said:


> you can also decarb the weed... then once it's decarbed add the pot to your cake... no need for butter.... make sure you powedered the pot once decarbed thendry sift to your recipe..


Thanks for your answer, but i prefer sticking to making cannabutter
is there anyway of doing this without the 24 HR cooling?
Ive only got a day to make the whole cake including the butter


----------



## lexros (Oct 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;wSFk0vZt4Zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSFk0vZt4Zs&feature=related[/video]

i find that youtube has lots of great recipes on it just type in marijuana cake recipe and look at the search results


----------



## mccumcumber (Oct 10, 2011)

You don't have to let the butter cool over night... but you should let it cool enough so that you can separate the "green from the brown". You're going to want to use A LOT of weed per stick of butter for a cake... cake's are huge, and you if you have a tolerance, small amounts of weed in a cake are just going to be a waste. I usually put an ounce per stick of larfy nugs and trim... mostly cause I'm too lazy to make hash, but I wouldn't recommend any less bud per stick of butter if you're trying to make a "special cake." Most cakes call for 4 sticks of butter, since it is the tail end of harvest season, I doubt anyone is charging more than $100 a pound of trim, you could probably find some for $75 and you can make four cakes with that!


----------



## lexros (Oct 11, 2011)

how did it go?


----------



## BassistStoner (Oct 11, 2011)

mccumcumber said:


> You don't have to let the butter cool over night... but you should let it cool enough so that you can separate the "green from the brown". You're going to want to use A LOT of weed per stick of butter for a cake... cake's are huge, and you if you have a tolerance, small amounts of weed in a cake are just going to be a waste. I usually put an ounce per stick of larfy nugs and trim... mostly cause I'm too lazy to make hash, but I wouldn't recommend any less bud per stick of butter if you're trying to make a "special cake." Most cakes call for 4 sticks of butter, since it is the tail end of harvest season, I doubt anyone is charging more than $100 a pound of trim, you could probably find some for $75 and you can make four cakes with that!



Ok, i dont know if when the time comes (About 2 weaks) i'll have Hash or Bud but anyhow i just need to make small cake for about 15 people, about a slice or 2 (Smaller ones each)
i was thinking about *"T**he World of Chocolate Hash Cake"* at: http://www.marijuanacooking.com/space-cakes.htm

That size would be about it, if i only have to make 225G of butter how much weed should i use?
Is it more or less the same amount for each person when smoking?


----------



## mccumcumber (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, that's about two sticks of butter, so I would use two ounces of trim/larfy nugs, should do the trick. It says for the frosting you should use another stick of butter, so if you wanted to, you could just make three sticks worth of weed butter and use three ounces of trim. Maybe throw in some hash/kief... up to you.


----------



## BassistStoner (Oct 12, 2011)

mccumcumber said:


> Ok, that's about two sticks of butter, so I would use two ounces of trim/larfy nugs, should do the trick. It says for the frosting you should use another stick of butter, so if you wanted to, you could just make three sticks worth of weed butter and use three ounces of trim. Maybe throw in some hash/kief... up to you.


OK Guys, im starting to understand 
Just one more question, 
I found these 3 methods on the net.

Cannabutter #1 

Ingredients: 1 lb (450 g) butter 
1 oz (28 g)good ganja or hash or 2 oz (57 g) leaves 

Method: Melt the butter slowly in the pan. Grind down your ganja to a fine powder and sift out any stalky bits. Gently add to the melted butter and stir in well. It will turn dark green if you're using grass. 
Keep on a low heat for up to a half an hour without letting it burn, giving it plenty of stirring. 
Then pour through a fine strainer squeezing all the butter into a jug. You can use the mush in a drink or simply compost it. Pour your Cannabutter into jars and seal them tightly for storage in the fridge. If you cover the hardened butter with a little water, this will help it keep a little longer. 

Cannabutter #2 

Melt 0.5 kg of butter or ghee in a saucepan. Add several ounces of finely sifted marijuna. Simmer and stir for a few minutes until the butter takes on a greenish color of the grass. 
Pour the butter through a fine stainer. Press the mash firmly to squeeze out as much butter as possible. A little heat may be applied beneath the mash to help the butter flow better. 
Do not discard the leafy material. Simmer it in (hot) milk or vodka and sweeten with honey to make a tasty and effective beverage. 
For extra potency the process may be repeated by heating more marijuana in the same butter. Otherwise do as above. 
To store cannabutter may be frozen or kept for a long time in the refrigerator by pouring water over it. 
A simpler and more potent cannabutter can be done by using hashish or hash oil instead of marijuana. Heat and stir until all the hash or oil dissolves in the butter. As much hash or oil may be used as desired as it will dissolve very easily. 

Cannabutter #3

Fill a large pot 1/3 the way with crushed and crumbled bud and leaf. Fill the pot 3/4 way with a mixture of 1 part butter and 4 more parts water. Boil for 30 minutes stirring frequently. 
Remove as much debris from the bottom as possible. Allow the liquids to cool to room temperature,then refrigerate. The butter will harden on the top and can be removed. Be gentle to keif layer. Discard the water. 
If a stronger product is desired the process can be repeated with fresh water and grass. 


The one i like best is method 2 because no butter is involved and that means no separation and less time, im cooking the cake straight after the butter...
If by using method 2 i let it cook on low flame for a very long time so the THC gets absorbed properly, Would i still be wasting some or would it give the same results as method one(Water Method)?


----------



## mccumcumber (Oct 12, 2011)

I just fill up a pot half way with water let it boil then reduce heat to lowest level. After that I throw in the sticks of butter, let them melt. Then, for every stick of butter I threw in, I put in an ounce of buds/trim. Stir occasionally, and after about 4-24 hours (depending on how long you want it to brew it... longer the better, but no more than 24 hrs) I place a strainer over a Tupperware container and press the boiled butter trim down till I get a good amount of "drippings" to squeeze out. I then put the Tupperware in a fridge overnight. The Next day you will have a green stick of butter on the top layer, and brown water on the bottom. Take the butter out, pour out the water, put butter back in container until you want to use it.

If you want to make weed tea, empty out a tea bag and fill it with the boiled trim, treat that new tea bag as you would tea. Even after pressing the trim against the strainer it will still have some butter on it and that is what gets you high.


----------

